# Anyone used the Top Fin PRO200 ?



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, after being out of the hobby for several years I just ordered at tank and am now looking for equipment. I was at PetsMart and saw they have this filter on sale for $245 I was wondering if anyone tried it?



https://www.petsmart.com/fish/filte...ter---powered-by-eheim-59022.html?cgid=300108


The box says engineered by Eheim but it looks like a rebadged Eheim 5e maybe the 700? I know PetsMart has sold rebranded Eheim stuff in the past but was just wondering if anyone has used this.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I would generally stay away from Top Fin over any other major brand, but if it's truly a rebranded Eheim that would be another story. The body looks similar to the Eheim Pro series but I'd want to put my hands on one for sure before making that purchase. Top Fin has had filter recalls for shock hazards, more stories of heaters sticking in the on position than I can recall, and even their gravel is said to not be color fast. I would be curious to see if that one is labeled as made in China or Germany.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

For that price I'd probably spend the extra $20 for a Fluval FX4. It has a more powerful pump and the internals would be easier to optimize.

Unless you're like me and your stand wouldn't be able to accommodate the Fluval's girth.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

varanidguy said:


> For that price I'd probably spend the extra $20 for a Fluval FX4. It has a more powerful pump and the internals would be easier to optimize.
> 
> Unless you're like me and your stand wouldn't be able to accommodate the Fluval's girth.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



They actually had the FX4 in the store for $199 but the hose size doesn't seem to be compatible with glass Lilly pipes


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

raptor87 said:


> They actually had the FX4 in the store for $199 but the hose size doesn't seem to be compatible with glass Lilly pipes


That it is not. I don't know of any 1" lily pipes, there are 3/4" lily pipes though.

There's the option of running a separate surface skimmer.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alexatl (Jun 5, 2021)

Adding some feedback to this old thread because I could not find any good info on this when I had to replace my broken eheim pro 2 filter a few weeks ago.

The Topfin pro 120 and 200 canister filters at PetSmart are rebranded Eheim pro 5e filters.

The topfin pro 120 is an eheim pro 5e 450 and the topfin pro 200 is an eheim pro 5e 700.

I bought the 120 for $199 at the local PetSmart intending to return it if was not a an eheim filter. The filter that I bought was made in Germany.

As far as I can tell the only difference to the eheim filter is the brand sticker and the Topfin version does not come with filter media other than the blue and white sponges.

Here is a screenshot of the config web page for my filter that is accessible via wifi


----------



## Tlledsmar (Sep 29, 2021)

Can confirm the top fin pro 200 is an eheim pro 5e 700. I bought 3. One of those had a leak. I called eheim because the book that came with it says call them for warranty support. Eheim said petsmart was on the hook for warranty. Took it back for an exchange and I've had them running for a month or so, without issue. Don't bother connecting them to home wifi, that's where weird stuff happens. I connected mine to each other and to my tablet. I make changes on the tablet and it's not dependent on time Warner. These are awesome filters, I would recommend.


----------



## Don Ricardo (Nov 14, 2021)

What are you using for filter media ? I have this same filter and just setting it up


----------



## kfish (Nov 14, 2020)

This post is 13 months old. This $245 filter is now $350 at Petsmart.


----------



## Tlledsmar (Sep 29, 2021)

kfish said:


> This post is 13 months old. This $245 filter is now $350 at Petsmart.


What ? For black Friday they were on sale for like 180 or something ridiculous... I have 3 so obviously didn't buy any. Wait for sales but 350 is still less then the eheim branded one. Even after you buy media, plus if you are really into the hobby you probably have media laying around. I loaded one with matrix and so far it's amazing.


----------

